# High Contrast Betta Painting (lots of photos)



## Sabina88 (Aug 24, 2013)

So in my art class in school, were working on a high contrast painting. Which inspired me to do my own high contrast of betta though im not entirely sure why I chose to. It turned out better then I thought it would so im happy about that, but I get a little frusterated. I decided to use the grid method like were doing in my art class, unfortunetly my canvas was one I already had and it wasn't the same size or 2x of the photo so it wasn't going to fit like it should. So it ended up taking me probably 30 mins to an hour to figure out were to mark my grid lines, as my canvas isn't nice neat even numbers that are simple to divide into sections. 
For this I took a photo off of google and cheated a little and used word to do 90% of the black and white blocking for me, then I free handed it onto the canvas.
Anyways without further ado heres the "time-lapse" of my painting, hope you enjoy (also excuse the background, I was listening to Reign's soundtrack and Gabrielle Aplin (who I highly suggest) while I was working)

The photo I used-









Black and white version-








Drawing Stages-




































Red Paint-

























































Finale Product-















Im not quite happy with how to the tail looks at the moment. I'll probably add some more stuff soon. Ill try to remember to upload a Finale Finale Product tomorrow 
Hope you enjoyed all the photos :lol:


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

That's really cool, I want to figure out how to do things like that


----------



## Sabina88 (Aug 24, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## BettaLover1313 (Apr 15, 2013)

Very cool!


----------

